# Flat Screen Recommendations Please



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Can anyone recommend any gooduns???

Don't wanna pay above Â£150 really

Cheers

Bry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Cheap as chips.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Make cheques payable to Roy L Taylor


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Bry,

We've just installed a shed load of Samsung Syncmaster 170N / 190N monitors which are 17" or 19" respectively. The display is great quality, clear as anything and they well priced.

I'll PM you a good site which sells them.

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sure we would all like to know


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Andrew

I'll look into it, Thanks Roy as well











jasonm said:


> Im sure we would all like to know


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im sure we would all like to know


I would've posted it but I was worried I'd be breaking forum rules regarding commercial sites.

It's www aria.co.uk.

Sorry about that,









Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No worries







its other watch sites that arnt allowed 

Ta for that


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Now will a flat screen, make say Kelly Brooks Puppies flat







???

Jase or anyone, do ya know??

Bry


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I would recommend you Samsung 173p..really great monitor! Samsungs are generally very good screens. I have another one with gloss finish on my laptop and it's also very good. Very vibrant colors. Much better than the usual screens with matte finish. But not all people like them because of reflections


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Now will a flat screen, make say Kelly Brooks Puppies flat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anything could flatten them!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would try


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Kelly please stop, you can't make them go in honestly


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh my


----------

